# Checked baggage



## Emilee (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello. I am needing to get from SC to NE and so far the train is looking to be the best option. Are plastic storage totes which do not exceed the oversized baggage limits allowed? I will purchase more luggage if necessary but would much rather just use my tote with the luggage i already have if possible. Also do checked bags go thru til your last stop or do you pick it up and recheck it at each stop? There are 4+ hour layovers. I have never traveled via train so I am extremely unfamiliar with things any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 14, 2019)

What cities are you traveling to and from? Not all stations offer checked baggage.

Here is a link to the baggage policy: https://www.amtrak.com/onboard/baggage-policy.html


> Each passenger can check up to 4 bags - 2 free of charge and 2 for $20 per bag, each not to exceed 50 lbs. (23 kg), 75 linear inches (length + width + height).





> Baggage over normal size restrictions or requiring special handling, like baby items, bikes, sporting equipment and firearms, may be subject to additional packing requirements and service fees.



It appears that plastic containers are prohibited:


> Before you arrive at the station, make sure your baggage is packed appropriately in suitable containers.
> 
> All items should contain an ID tag. Free tags are available at our stations.
> 
> ...


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 14, 2019)

Perhaps rather than purchasing new luggage for the trip, boxing up and shipping what you won't need while enroute might be a better solution. When I used to fly a lot, I often shipped everything that wouldn't fit my carry on. If you decide to ship, remember shipping is generally paid on a distance and per-pound basis for 'regular' sized boxes. Note that UPS has minimum charges per cubic inch, too. Shipping 2 pillows in a big box would be charged the same as putting maybe 20 pounds in the same box!

I always keep a variety of used Amazon boxes on hand that I can reuse when I sell something on Ebay, etc. Just remember to use some 2" wide shipping tape, not ordinary cellophane tape to seal the box(es).

Plan B: Using the same cardboard box idea, one or more boxes could be used and you purchase a small, collapsible hand truck ($30-40) to move the boxes around and get them checked, then fold it up and carry it with you when you board. 

Plan C: Again using the same cardboard boxes, fashion a 'carrying handle' on each one out of shipping tape wrapped around each box lengthwise with about 18" up in the air(above the box) to use as a handle. Think of it as looking at the side of a house (the box) and the top ridge line of the roof is where the tape-handle would be. If needed, even wrap some cardboard around the 'handle' portion of the tape loops to provide a more comfortable grip.

Regardless of which plan you might choose, you'll have to take your tape and magic marker along with you to send everything back home.


----------

